# Sharon



## JWJ1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Seeing all those fit young female IDF members parading at the Knesset brings back many fond memories. 

Knew quite a few of those young ladies in the early '60s, sadly they will probably all be grannies now.

This was in the days when it was good and wholesome to be in Israel which was under constant threat of being "wiped off the map" by the surrounding Arab states.

Sadly again, things seem to have changed somewhat now.


----------

